# ** Hello IM **



## DaMaster (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm new to IM - came over from ASF - so I thought I drop a line and say hi.

I've been around the block a few times but always looking for good info and peeps to hang with.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 25, 2013)

DaMaster, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## DaMaster (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanx Prince


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------



## brazey (Apr 26, 2013)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## stevekc73 (Apr 26, 2013)

Welcome to the neighborhood.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Apr 26, 2013)

Welcome.....


----------



## charley (Apr 26, 2013)

_*

  Welcome!!!
*_


----------



## DaMaster (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ironman2001 (Apr 26, 2013)

welcome!


----------



## DaMaster (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you sir


----------



## longworthb (Apr 26, 2013)

Welcome to the forum bro!! Nice to see u made it over


----------



## DaMaster (Apr 27, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Welcome to the forum bro!! Nice to see u made it over



Thank you bro! Glad to be here


----------



## ashoprep1 (May 2, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## DaMaster (May 2, 2013)

Alinshop said:


> Welcome



Thank you sir!


----------



## sneedham (May 2, 2013)

Velcome.....


----------



## DaMaster (May 2, 2013)

Thank you sir


----------

